# Hilfe! Mein Riesenhechtkraut geht ein!



## Sascha696 (13. Aug. 2015)

Moin,

seit Tagen bemerke ich das mein __ Hechtkraut ein Problem hat.
An allen Pflanzen fangen die Blätter an gelb zu werden.
hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Es handelt sich hier um meinen Filtergraben der erst dieses Jahr bepflanzt wurde.
Da ich meien Hauptteich noch im Bau habe und im Frühjahr die Mücken schon fleißig waren sind ein paar Gründlinge und Shubunkis eines bekannten eingezogen. 
Das Einziege was das Wasser zur Zeit bewegt ist eine billige Sprinbrunnenpumpe, ansonsten noch keine Technik vorhanden.
Der Filtergraben fast ca. 22tsd. Ltr.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2015)

Schätze das Wasser im FG ist über 30° C, und die Nährstoffe fehllen.
Würde nachdüngen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Sascha696 (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Roland,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Die Wassertemperatur ist genau 24° C.
Wohne nicht weit von Bremen entfernt und sooo Warm hatten wir es hier nicht.


----------



## Wild (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
mein __ Hechtkraut sieht auch so aus. Ich glaube fast, das ist für diese Jahreszeit normal.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Aug. 2015)

Sascha nun mal keine Panik alles normal. Ich bin die Woche auch schon um den Teich mit Schere und Eimer, der war hinterher voll mit trockenem und vergammeltem Zeug.


----------



## willi1954 (13. Aug. 2015)

nur ist dein 1. bild __ Pfeilkraut, das 2. sieht mir eher wie normales __ Hechtkraut aus.
Ich denke, das du zu wenig Nährstoffe hast, einfach 1..2  Düngekegel nachstecken.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2015)

HI Sascha,

mein normales __ Hechtkraut ist auch schon richtig gelb und auch das Riesenhechtkraut fängt an die ältesten Blätter abzuwerfen. In rund 2 Wochen ist ja auch schon wieder meteorologischer Herbstanfang, der Sommer geht so langsam zu Ende
Hast noch ein süßes kleines Pflänzchen. Bei mir wurde aus einer einzigen Pflanzen in einen 12cm Topf in 4 Jahren rund 10-12qm2 mit armdicken Rhizomen. Das normale kommt da net mit trotz Selbstaussaaten

MfG Frank


----------



## Sascha696 (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Frank,

Ja, so richtig wollte das alles nicht bei mir, trotz Düngung.
Das einzige: __ Wasserpest macht ihrem Namen alle ehre..


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Der Filtergraben fast ca. 22tsd. Ltr.


......darf ich mal fragen wie groß der Teich werden soll bei dem Filtergraben....


----------



## Sascha696 (15. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ......darf ich mal fragen wie groß der Teich werden soll bei dem Filtergraben....


 guckst du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbau-2015.43105/


----------

